# Salamander Alternate Bits



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys, after a long time of being out of the Salamander scene I have decided to get back into it. The best this is, now I get to start over 100%. So my question is, has anyone seen any good independent model stores around the web that have some good Salamander stuff? "Lava Hammers" "Dragoon Heads" and things of the like. Thanks!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

UHey there Moxsis, welcome back.

Try  Spellcrow miniatures . They have a number of Salamanders pieces.

Kromlech also makes good stuff. They have some bits and shoulder pads.

Chapterhouse studios has some more bits and shoulders. 

Take your pick, but in sure there are more options out there too.


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, Spellcrow is 100% what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Also if you aren't aware, Forgeworld have now started producing Salamander kits for 30k which have some pretty great bits.


----------

